# Red Dirt Street Kings Sat Aug 20, 2011 Show Start @ 10am-7pm



## Red Dirt Street Kings (Jul 21, 2011)

cameras allowed:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Red Dirt Street Kings Sat Aug 20, 2011 Show Start @ 10am-7pm


Setup time Friday Aug 19 4pm-11pm Saturday Aug 20 7am-9:45 am
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool our-style will be in the house!..


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Glad the kinks got worked out 
To
The
Top


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Familia C.C. will be in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MALO6TRE (Nov 5, 2010)

SIMON QUE SI!!!! EVERYTHING BOUT THE RED DIRT SHOW WAS WORKED OUT... ITS ALL GOOD.... LETS SHOW UP AND SHOW OUT!!!!! FAMILIA CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WILL BE THERE!!!!:machinegun::guns::thumbsup:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE IS GOING NOW CAUSE THE LAST TOPIC NO ONE WAS GOING. GLAD THINGS ARE WORKED OUT. LETS SHOW OUT


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top oklahoma :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

glad things were worked out :thumbsup:lets do this oklahoma FAMILIA


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

whats the pay out on the hop


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

Illegal Toys and the rest of the Oklahoma riders are definitely going to show out. TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW,CAN'T WAIT FOR IT


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

eriks66 said:


> Cool our-style will be in the house!..


:nicoderm:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

PLEASE CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW DELETE THE OLD TOPIC I HAVE TRIED SINCE THE 2ND PAGE. I HAVE ASKED THE MODS. I HAVE EMAILED THE ADMINISTRATOR AND EVERYONE ELSE I COULD. IM GLAD EVERYTHING IS FINE WITH EVERYONE. I WISHED I DIDNT EVEN START THE FIRST POST I JUST WANTED PEOPLE TO SEE THERE WAS A SHOW COMING. SO PLEASE IF ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO DO IT LET ME KNOW


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> PLEASE CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW DELETE THE OLD TOPIC I HAVE TRIED SINCE THE 2ND PAGE. I HAVE ASKED THE MODS. I HAVE EMAILED THE ADMINISTRATOR AND EVERYONE ELSE I COULD. IM GLAD EVERYTHING IS FINE WITH EVERYONE. I WISHED I DIDNT EVEN START THE FIRST POST I JUST WANTED PEOPLE TO SEE THERE WAS A SHOW COMING. SO PLEASE IF ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO DO IT LET ME KNOW


I know a couple mods....ill get the Linc & email it to him.


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

*TTT:wave:
View attachment 345089
*


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> PLEASE CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW DELETE THE OLD TOPIC I HAVE TRIED SINCE THE 2ND PAGE. I HAVE ASKED THE MODS. I HAVE EMAILED THE ADMINISTRATOR AND EVERYONE ELSE I COULD. IM GLAD EVERYTHING IS FINE WITH EVERYONE. I WISHED I DIDNT EVEN START THE FIRST POST I JUST WANTED PEOPLE TO SEE THERE WAS A SHOW COMING. SO PLEASE IF ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO DO IT LET ME KNOW


Your Old Topic is deleted now bro!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Your Old Topic is deleted now bro!


 thanks homie. shit got out of hand on the first one and man thats no good . oklahoma is not the biggest place to have drama cause you will eventually see the other person a time or two. im just glad everyone worked everything out and we can get back to what matters. showing these clean ass oklahoma cars off. much luv from goodtimes oklahoma


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> thanks homie. shit got out of hand on the first one and man thats no good . oklahoma is not the biggest place to have drama cause you will eventually see the other person a time or two. im just glad everyone worked everything out and we can get back to what matters. showing these clean ass oklahoma cars off. much luv from goodtimes oklahoma


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> thanks homie. shit got out of hand on the first one and man thats no good . oklahoma is not the biggest place to have drama cause you will eventually see the other person a time or two. im just glad everyone worked everything out and we can get back to what matters. showing these clean ass oklahoma cars off. much luv from goodtimes oklahoma


 sounds like a plan


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

this will be oklahomas super show:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

okc to the top


----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

getting closer


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

to the top OKC


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

Oklahoma


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

okc stand up


----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

:wave:ttt


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

Ive been comin to the shows in okc, 
for the last couple of year. and i dont know anybody, id like to meet yall and make new friends.
I live in mangum,ok. but frequent the city for shows and events. would just like to know ppl in around town i like talking cars looking at cars. im a spectator right now .


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

chickenhawk said:


> Ive been comin to the shows in okc, for the last couple of year. and i dont know anybody, id like to meet yall and make new friends.I live in mangum,ok. but frequent the city for shows and events. would just like to know ppl in around town i like talking cars looking at cars. im a spectator right now .


 Come on down bro,feel free to come visit with Familia C.C. anytime.See you at the show!


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

raiders1 said:


> Come on down bro,feel free to come visit with Familia C.C. anytime.See you at the show!


Right on, Will do


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

chickenhawk said:


> Ive been comin to the shows in okc, for the last couple of year. and i dont know anybody, id like to meet yall and make new friends.I live in mangum,ok. but frequent the city for shows and events. would just like to know ppl in around town i like talking cars looking at cars. im a spectator right now .


 I've seen you post on our shows before we'll be having our 3rd Annual Julian's Customs show in Altus that's close to you hope to see you there


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

Caspy said:


> I've seen you post on our shows before we'll be having our 3rd Annual Julian's Customs show in Altus that's close to you hope to see you there


Im plannin on it, yall been puttin on good shows I was at the one in may at the casino. Im from Wichita falls,tx i remember when yall use to come around here back in the day


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

yep the good old days


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

time to shine okc :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly2 (Oct 11, 2010)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> time to shine okc :thumbsup:


Yes it is and Familia CC will this year like always


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

To
The
Top


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

all local clubs rep hard lets do this big illegal toys ,4o and a 5th, low life, oklas finest, familia, good times and of couarse 405 pride . lets show what okc can do :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

FAMILIA TTMFT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

BUMP FOR A GOODTIME


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

chickenhawk said:


> Im plannin on it, yall been puttin on good shows I was at the one in may at the casino. Im from Wichita falls,tx i remember when yall use to come around here back in the day


 Those were fun times


----------



## Barbie143 (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone Need a Model Please feel free to contact me


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Barbie143 said:


> Anyone Need a Model Please feel free to contact me
> View attachment 347126


 Looks good!


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Barbie143 said:


> Anyone Need a Model Please feel free to contact me
> View attachment 347126


 I need 1 Hehe.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

if she single i need one jk she looks bad ass is she local


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

View attachment 347364
TTT OUR-STYLE:thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Barbie143 (Aug 2, 2011)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> if she single i need one jk she looks bad ass is she local


Im Cali Grown....  more specifically Im from the I.E.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Barbie143 said:


> Anyone Need a Model Please feel free to contact me
> View attachment 347126


anymore pics?


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

Barbie143 said:


> Anyone Need a Model Please feel free to contact me
> View attachment 347126


 Very nice


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

Yes hun, Im gonna be in need of a model...Actually a few...Are you for hire or you building a protfolio o que onda??? 

By the way I will be shooting anyone that wants a quality photo shoot...For some of you that know me and for you that dont, I used to shoot for StreetLow Mag...
These are personal shots for the owners of the vehicles or bicycle...I have two offers, as many know you may submit my photos to any magazine for a feature, the quality is high enough and the sequence. I may also write you the story for your vehicle or bicycle...The thing is i will get you a CD the same day or following day...Stories will be turned over within a week, depending on how many I will be submiting, writing...if you are from out of the city I will send your disc or story to you...

Sorry gente, but I will be charging...


$100 Photos only, thats with or without a model...thats outside of car, inside, engine, trunk, undercarriage, and details...owner shots, model shots, kids, etc...
You may provide your own model, that will be owners responsability...I may provide one, thats upon owner and model consent...

$20 Story, story will include build up and shout outs, vehicle history and anything owner may be belive is significant to vehicle...

Thanks,

Zeke


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

excuse my spelling...LOL


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

PM to set up time and location, that will be around the ground area...


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

PM ME UR CONTACT INFO...THANKS...


Barbie143 said:


> Anyone Need a Model Please feel free to contact me
> View attachment 347126


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have 1 question about this show. Is there a pedal car class?


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> I have 1 question about this show. Is there a pedal car class?


 I'm pretty sure there will be from what I heard


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

Barbie143 said:


> Anyone Need a Model Please feel free to contact me
> View attachment 347126


I PM'd you not sure if you recieved it...if not just PM me your contact info...Gracias


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

almost time


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

"Una semana mas" aka "One more week''


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top:thumbsup:


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

alright oklas lets do it big okc to the top


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

SEE YOU GUYS ON FRIDAY


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> SEE YOU GUYS ON FRIDAY


 YES SIRRR


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> SEE YOU GUYS ON FRIDAY


going to be good


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

Just around the corner.........ttt


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

almost time


----------



## chilly2 (Oct 11, 2010)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> almost time


Let's put the finishing touch on them and pull in friday, see you there FAMILIA CC TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

see you ther homie


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

Is it lookin to be a good one? ttt


----------



## soccerdad04 (May 31, 2010)

Does anyone know if indoor spots are still available last minute decision to attend and didnt pre register


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

There should be room it big building!.. Its indoor show


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

soccerdad04 said:


> Does anyone know if indoor spots are still available last minute decision to attend and didnt pre register


big building :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Petty (Nov 23, 2009)

today is the day last minute adjustments and detailing get ready for the show see you all Sat.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Mr.Petty said:


> today is the day last minute adjustments and detailing get ready for the show see you all Sat.


 talk about last minute it seems like thats the story of my life but oh well we shuold be there


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

MAN THERE IS SOME NICE CARS SHOWING UP THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW. HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL AND EVERYONE ENJOYS THEMSELVES. GOODTIMES OKLAHOMA


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Does anybody know where to pre register for the show tommorow?


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

THE GUY SAID HE WILL BE THERE AT 7 IN THE MORNING SO PEOPLE CAN REGISTER. BUMP THE FAMILIA HOMIES


----------



## chilly2 (Oct 11, 2010)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> THE GUY SAID HE WILL BE THERE AT 7 IN THE MORNING SO PEOPLE CAN REGISTER. BUMP THE FAMILIA HOMIES


THANKS and the drop is looking goodtimes all day 
FAMILIA CC TTT


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Laylo66 in the house!! its going be a full house !! Lots nice rides oklahoma is ok..


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOODTIME, I GOTTA WORK BUT ILL BE IN THE PARKING LOT HITTING SWITCHES ABOUT 530-6.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW, SEE YALL NEXT WEEK IN DALLAS. DONT FORGET TO POST UP THOSE PICS


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

HOLY SHIT IT LOOKS LIKE THE SHOW IS GOING TO HAVE TO MOVE OUTSIDE TOO. THEY WONT STOP COMING AND THE BUILDING IS FUUULLLLLL. NOT EVEN PLACES TO PUT THE CHAIRS TO SIT. KNOW THATS THE SHIT IM TALKING PUTTING OKLAHOMA ON THE MAP. GOODTIMES TTMFT AND IT DONT STOP.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BIG UPS TO MY GTIMERS IN THE OKC REPPIN AT THE RED DIRT SHOW


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ITS OFFICIAL, GOODTIMES OKLAHOMA


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

MAN JOSE THANKS FOR EVERYTHING ITS ON AND POPPIN NOW


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> MAN JOSE THANKS FOR EVERYTHING ITS ON AND POPPIN NOW


WELL DESERVED HOMIE U KNOW WAT TIME IT IS....GT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

SAVE SOME OF THAT SHINE FOR ME IM LEAVING WORK ON MY WAY


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't forget about the pics and good luck. Won't be able to hit it up. Football tournament.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOT A FEW SNEEK PEEK PICS FOR THOSE WHO COULDNT MAKE IT, COMPLIMENTS OF CLYDE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

He'll yeah...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

140.photobucket.com/albums/r18/1acepics/utf-8BaW1hZ2VqcGVnXzIuanBn-168.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

Keep em coming...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

kingcutty said:


> Keep em coming...


THATS ALL I WAS SENT BIG DAWG


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> THATS ALL I WAS SENT BIG DAWG


OKAY COOL THANKS GUY..


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

good show OKLAHOMA WAS REPRESENTED WELL THANKS TO ALL THE OUT OF TOWN GUYS THAT CAME TO KICK IT WITH THE OKLAHOMIES


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Definitly one for the books. It was a good turnout and some new cars showed up. Congrads on all the winners and on to the next one


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Definitly one for the books. It was a good turnout and some new cars showed up. Congrads on all the winners and on to the next one


 Torre Empire Lowrider Mag show next week here we come see you guys there


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

one good ass show but a long ass day :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Definitly one for the books. It was a good turnout and some new cars showed up. Congrads on all the winners and on to the next one


 Torres Empire Lowrider Mag show next week here we come see you guys there


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Dallas will be monumental for sure. I'm just looking foward to see ice cube. A long week ahead 1 day for rest then back to the grind


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

familia rolled in deep


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

Thx for postin Pics


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

good turn out,a lot of clean rides.c u guys at the next show.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Definitly one for the books. It was a good turnout and some new cars showed up. Congrads on all the winners and on to the next one


Hell yeah Homie! Cant wait to see you guys and the Homies from Illegal Toys.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Dallas will be monumental for sure. I'm just looking foward to see ice cube. A long week ahead 1 day for rest then back to the grind


FOR SURE SEE U LOKOS THERE


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

down79 said:


> View attachment 351512
> familia rolled in deep


 That's the only way to do it cuz!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

-old skool- said:


> Hell yeah Homie! Cant wait to see you guys and the Homies from Illegal Toys.


Oh yea homie we'll be there see you then


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOYS IS HAVING A CARWASH AT CLUB MANGOS ON MERIDIAN & RENO COME GET YOUR CAR WASH ALL THE MONEY WE RAISE WILL TO A FRIEND THAT HAD AN ACCIDENT AT WORK AND IS GOING TRU SOME HARD TIMES HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE ANY ?S CALL ME AT 821-4011 THANKS


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

FAMILIA


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

Caspy said:


> View attachment 351628


 Snap... Take it easy on the awards IT..


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

ERICKS 66.....at the show!!...:thumbsup:


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

SOLO-STYLE said:


> ERICKS 66.....at the show!!...:thumbsup:


. Allways looking good..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SOLO-STYLE said:


> ERICKS 66.....at the show!!...:thumbsup:


NICE RIDE!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Caspy said:


> View attachment 351628


ILLEGAL TOYS LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS:thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

I wasnt there very long but it was good to meet some of you & good to see oklahoma with more lowriders....Lowriding is definately growing & looking the best ive seen!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

I took 2place not bad!!.. ready for more upgrades!! OUR-STYLE C.C Oklahoma city


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

eriks66 said:


> I took 2place not bad!!.. ready for more upgrades!! OUR-STYLE C.C Oklahoma city


U COMING TO DALLAS ERIK??


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> U COMING TO DALLAS ERIK??


Yea....We'll be there bro


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Yea....We'll be there bro


GOOD DEAL, GONNA BE SOME BAD ASS IMPALAS UP IN THERE


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ILLEGAL TOYS LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS:thumbsup:


 thank you


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks to all the fellow riders that came to support the car wash


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

congratulations to Sergio -KING OF THE STREETS-all my FAMILIA on the winnings and club award. it was a good show. looking forward to seeing everyone again. TTT OKLAHOMA:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## chilly2 (Oct 11, 2010)

down79 said:


> congratulations to Sergio -KING OF THE STREETS-all my FAMILIA on the winnings and club award. it was a good show. looking forward to seeing everyone again. TTT OKLAHOMA:thumbsup:


GOOD SHOW but my feet are killing me :yessad:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

chilly2 said:


> GOOD SHOW but my feet are killing me :yessad:


 Thanks homie had a good time at the show and once again the 64 had to shut them down


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

congrats to all the winners :thumbsup: my two kids walked out happy


----------



## chilly2 (Oct 11, 2010)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> congrats to all the winners :thumbsup: my two kids walked out happy


And remember that's who we do it for THE KIDS


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

chilly2 said:


> And remember that's who we do it for THE KIDS


 yes sir


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

SOLO-STYLE said:


> I wasnt there very long but it was good to meet some of you & good to see oklahoma with more lowriders....Lowriding is definately growing & looking the best ive seen!!! :thumbsup:


 That's the truth Oklahoma TTT


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

chilly2 said:


> And remember that's who we do it for THE KIDS


all about our FAMILY


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

took tulsa and okc:thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

even el elmo stopped by to say whats up to FAMILIA


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


405PRIDEBIKES said:


> congrats to all the winners :thumbsup: my two kids walked out happy


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

kingcutty said:


> Snap... Take it easy on the awards IT..


not to bad you know how we do it


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> U COMING TO DALLAS ERIK??


 YEA BRO	WEL SEE	IN DALLAS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

eriks66 said:


> YEA BRO WEL SEE IN DALLAS


FOR SURE HOMIE


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

down79 said:


> View attachment 351783
> even el elmo stopped by to say whats up to FAMILIA


AGUAS CON EL ELMO.. CONGRATS..


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> FOR SURE HOMIE


:thumbsup: You guys had some clean ass impalas in there:nicoderm:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

MAN THANKS I WAS TRIPPIN OFF FAMILIAS NEW EDITION. THAT ORANGE 63. YOU GUYS GOT SOME NICE ASS CARS YOURSELVES


----------



## chilly2 (Oct 11, 2010)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> MAN THANKS I WAS TRIPPIN OFF FAMILIAS NEW EDITION. THAT ORANGE 63. YOU GUYS GOT SOME NICE ASS CARS YOURSELVES


my orange 63 is in the new lowrider mag oct 2011, it's a pic from about 1 month ago with the old owner Hopefully that we all can come together and ride


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

chilly2 said:


> my orange 63 is in the new lowrider mag oct 2011, it's a pic from about 1 month ago with the old owner Hopefully that we all can come together and ride


thats a clean as ride,the building was full of clean rides.u know we b down to ride:thumbsup:


----------



## chilly2 (Oct 11, 2010)

shotgun18 said:


> thats a clean as ride,the building was full of clean rides.u know we b down to ride:thumbsup:


I THINK IT WAS A NICE SHOW WITH ALOT OF CLEAN CARS IN THE BUILDING, WHAT A WAY TO PUT *OKC* ON THE MAP


----------

